# Easy site for TTF



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Not just shooting TTF but aiming TTF. Meening, seeing the target TTF when it's at greater distances, although the top fork actually covers the target. I'm not sure i can explain this well. Anyway, some simple alignment guides on the top band. Horizontal lines really help. Giving a consistent reference for elivation. Pics up in a moment.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

When you're shooting with both eyes you can see the site marks and the target beyond.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Handy tip, thanks for sharing.

One of the things I love about my Ice frames, you can literally aim 'through the fork'


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

the other way is lowering the anchor point ... mmm not so easy ...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Raise the head a little and the slingshot aligns to a higher point of impact. Allows for the instinctive aspect to engage.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2013)

That is an excellent idea!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you for the tip, Beanflip.

BTW, nice slingshot. Looks very comfortable. Is that from Bill Hays?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for the tip buddy!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

mr. green said:


> Thank you for the tip, Beanflip.
> BTW, nice slingshot. Looks very comfortable. Is that from Bill Hays?


The sling is one I have been developing to fit me. It is definitely inspired by Bill's designs. Also by the Hatchet design that won SSOM a short time ago.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Beanflip said:


> mr. green said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for the tip, Beanflip. BTW, nice slingshot. Looks very comfortable. Is that from Bill Hays?
> ...


The Hatchet is still shown in the gallery.
Your slingshot picture above is a white one. The picutre on your avatar is black. Do you have several of these? Do you sell them?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I find that TTF is hard to walk the line when field shooting at different distances. -- Tex


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> I find that TTF is hard to walk the line when field shooting at different distances. -- Tex


I don't understand what you mean Tex. Could you elaborate? Are you talking about adjustments for drop?


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Mr Green,
PM me if you would like to trade or something. I make them for myself and friends.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Great tip! Thanks for sharing. By the way, that slingshot is awesome!

SMS


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> Great tip! Thanks for sharing. By the way, that slingshot is awesome!
> 
> SMS


Thanks Monkey.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Good idea! One cannot get too many tips!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

all tips and pointers that will improve my marksmanship are much appreciated, thank you very much.

:target: ..... Alf


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

This is a great idea. I'm going to try it.


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks for the tip, it works fine for me, improved my distance consistency quite a bit.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for the tip Sir.

I am not quote certain how I aim, as I shoot both eyes open therefore I can see the target with my left eye anyway.
Even when aiming between the forks dead center; depending upon the distance to the target of course.

Cheers Allan


----------



## HarryBee (Jun 29, 2013)

Arturito said:


> the other way is lowering the anchor point ... mmm not so easy ...


Fork width ( not gap width) must come into play here also. For a given anchor point ( when side-shooting and aiming with the top fork ) narrow forks will give a higher point of impact than wide forks.


----------

